# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Applied Pharmacy?? Tren Acetate (HRT product)

## Stankeric

has anyone ever seen or heard of this?

EDIT: I had to edit your pics cuz they had the lab's address I dunno if those
are real or not but in case they shouldn't be showing up. Thanks.

----------


## ajfina

nop, but looks nice , well done

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Underground, maybe? Never heard of that one before..

----------


## juicy_brucy

looks promissing... could be good. I love tren .

----------


## Seajackal

Looks good if it's a new UGL, as JB said looks promissing!

----------


## BigJohnE

They are a compounding pharmacy in Mobile, AL. I did not know they made any Tren products though. But an HRT clinic that I bought from used them. Their test and HGH were great.

----------

